
WebUSB – Bridge between USB devices and web browsers - lackoftactics
http://www.visuality.pl/posts/webusb-bridge-between-usb-devices-and-web-browsers
======
mikece
Maybe I'm missing something but the first word that comes to mind is
"exploit"...

~~~
lackoftactics
I was also wondering about possibility of infecting USB key using web app

~~~
mikece
Ah -- I hadn't thought of the infection swinging both directions, but if the
API is there that's a possibility:

function onUsbConnect( if (exploitPossible) { do_evil_to_usb(); } );

